# Getting sick everytime I eat!!



## Shmumkin

i have my first apt on the 13 but im guessing im about 3 or 4 weeks pregnant. I get sick everytime i eat. it sucks because before i got pregnant i ate a lot haha. but now i cant eat as much. i usually dont throw up when i eat but i feel like i am going to. and if i smell something i dont like i vomit. is anyone else like this?


----------



## leoniebabey

i was really bad with sickness, its apparently supposed to be completely gone by 12 weeks mine wasnt ( i dont want to scare you though because im quite possibly the unluckyest person going & if someone had to be sick the whole time it would be me!!) but yeah hopefully yours will go soon :) try eating smaller portions every so often as it may be better on your stomach than eating alot in one go. 

xx


----------



## Shmumkin

Haha thank youu! how far along are you?


----------



## leoniebabey

19 weeks, i must say the sickness is alot better now but i wouldnt worry cause yours will probleys ease by 12 weeks. so im guessing you just found out. how old are you ? x


----------



## annawrigley

yeah i was like this :( it does ease off after a while you'll be glad to know, although hasnt completely gone for me, im sick maybe once a week now so not too bad xx


----------



## Shmumkin

Im 17. ill be 18 on the 21st. how old are you?
anna how old are you?


----------



## leoniebabey

ahh right 16 :) x


----------



## annawrigley

Shmumkin said:


> anna how old are you?

17 :)


----------



## etcetera

lol, I had morning sickness REALLY bad up until I was like 20 wks along. 
I had nausea pills so that i could keep stuff down, you should ask your doctor about them, they saved me! lol


----------



## lily123

I had absolutely terrible morning sickness!!
I'm quite a dramatic person - but at one point i was like 'Mum, i think i'm gonna literally die from this!!!!' lol.

It gets so much better though after 12 weeks!
I'd advise ginger biscuits, ginger is supposed to settle your stomach and it worked quite well for me.
Also look into accupressure bands, you'd be amazed how effective they are! They were an absolute godsend for me, morning sickness and a full-time college course don't mix well haha.

Good luck sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Maddiee

etcetera - i had up til 20 weeks too. and it was terrible but i just had to grim and bear it.


----------



## trashit

yup i was like this from about 5 weeks til 16 weeks (32 weeks now) the only thing that made it a little better for me was sucking on mints and holding a hot water bottle to my tummy. I used to get sick over smells and over things i saw, i like i was sick once when watching big brothers little brother and they were licking different foods off peoples feet lol. I dunno, its a strange time.. but if you cant keep anything down at all u must go to your GPs as it can be dangerous for both u and bubs! Good luck xx


----------



## Maddiee

i used to like the smell of tuna and fish etc. but now every time i smell it, even just walking by the shop window. i feel nauseous.


----------



## haley09

luckily i never got sick through vommiting i had it at the other end LOL but only for two weeks. i get nauseated a lot with some foods but never had to vomit


----------



## annawrigley

trashit said:


> I used to get sick over smells and over things i saw, i like i was sick once when watching big brothers little brother and they were licking different foods off peoples feet lol. I dunno, its a strange time..

lol, once i threw up watching scrubs because they were doing shots on it :drunk: :haha:
oh and another time FOB took a cigarette out of the packet (didnt light it or anything) but just looking at it made me run to the bathroom and vomit :rofl: i was like WHY DID YOU DO THAT
he was like "do what? :confused:"
xx


----------



## leoniebabey

lily123 said:


> I had absolutely terrible morning sickness!!
> 
> morning sickness and a full-time college course don't mix well haha.


AGREEEED :thumbup:
awful times, i honestly dont know how i made it all those weeks without being sick all over some unfortunate person on the bus!
id be sick like 3 times at home, on the way to the busstop, when i got off the bus and then at college id be running out of class.


----------



## Shmumkin

Thanks guys!!
good luck with everything!


----------



## trashit

lol Anna! I actually used to think of fob to be sick, how terribles that?! But when i relli needed it to come up and it wouldnt i used to think of him and him naked and itd come straight up hahahahha. I remember having to jump out the bath quickly to chuck up jelly, it was the sweetest sick ever lol im getting rank now.. Thankfully (dont no how i got away withh it) but i always managed to not do it in public!xx


----------



## annawrigley

HAHAHAHA!!
oh i did lol i went into college for my interview (to start there this year), walked out and did it right there in front of everyone :dohh: brilliant


----------

